# Reformed and Evangelical Presence in the Nordic Countries



## Jake (May 13, 2013)

I've heard many stories from friends who have lived in Europe regarding troubles finding good churches. We are blessed by many great churches here in America, even if there is both "mixture and error."

However, recently I have been thinking about one region in particular.. the Nordic countries. From what I can find, the situation is especially dismal... in general, these countries are nominally Protestant/Lutheran, but there is an ever increasing majority of secularlism and atheism among the mostly baptised populations. Searching around here, I've found stories of people in these regions at a loss for a good church and calls for missions.

I hope I am not generalizing too much by lumping this region together. I suppose there can be more Christian influence in Finland than Iceland, whatever it may be. However, is there not a need for more churches to be planted here? Could not American and Western Christians be better suited to working in these environments than in other parts of the world, for the similarities in culture? Are countries nearby that have a relatively greater evangelical influence (Netherlands, Scotland, England, etc.) working in these nearby countries where there are less churches?

I hope that I am off base and there is more activity of the reformed and evangelical churches than I am aware.


----------



## Jake (May 14, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## Tim (May 14, 2013)

Jake, you are probably correct. We have just a few Scandinavian people on the Puritan Board. Frustration is often expressed, but these folks still do a good job of keeping optimistic in the Lord as any of us in North America (perhaps better).

If I understand what you are getting at, I agree that it would indeed _seem _that the Scottish churches, for example, could plant churches in Norway (I mean, it's right across the water!). But I think we must assume that each church in Europe is already doing what it can. The Gospel is rare in many places.

As with other questions of "why aren't there many churches in such-and-such a place", my suggestion would be that if YOU have a burden for Scandinavia, then YOU should consider this as a place for ministry. I have been to Norway. It is a dark place, with great Gospel need, but not everybody will be burdened for this place, and we need to allow the Lord to send people where He will. 

Why not make use of some of the resources on your campus to determine what is the influence of Biblical ministry in these places?


----------



## Jake (May 14, 2013)

Tim,

Tim, part of why I am asking is because of commentary from those on the board from this region and talking about this region. One of the things I am seeking to find out is what works are already being done. I would hope there would be some, especially with the church active in parts of the Europe, but I can't seem to find much.

I have been burdened for this region, but I am not yet certain what the Lord would have me do with my life, as I have felt burdened and talked to others here about different regions of North America, countries with no Bibles in their language, and so on. At this point, I am learning for a future occupation and serving in my local church, but I want to know what the landscape really is like. 

I'm currently not on campus, but I have been researching this in my free time for a while. I figured with our international audience, I could get some good perspective here on the PuritanBoard, as sometimes it is hard to distinguish between denominations and groups from an outsider perspective. I know there are few churches, but I want to know what presence there is.


----------



## Tim (May 14, 2013)

Well, I think you are approaching this the right way, brother. I think that if you search for "Norway", "Sweden", and "Finland" on this site, you will find people who have those words in their signature. Perhaps a few private messages, or inviting these folks to participate in this thread might prove fruitful?


----------



## Hamalas (May 14, 2013)

I know that the EPCEW (the Evangelical Presbyterian Church of England and Wales) actually has two member churches in Stockholm, Sweden. I also know that one of their churches is helping a bible study in Berlin. 

Bottom line (from what I've heard) even places like the UK which have more evangelical witness are still struggling to maintain (much less grow) their own churches and are all too few in number. From a human perspective, I doubt that the church in Europe has the resources it needs to re-evangelize itself. Prayer and support are greatly needed!


----------



## Jake (May 14, 2013)

Thanks Ben,

I'd been trying to look up information from various reformed denominations, particularly in Europe. That is good to know! Would you happen to know anything about where the International Presbyterian Church is at work? I've heard that they have churches throughout Europe, but I am having trouble finding information about where all their works are.

Your insight was helpful as well.


----------



## Hamalas (May 14, 2013)

Here's their website: International Presbyterian Church - and here's a link to a list of their various churches/presbyteries: International Presbyterian Church -


----------

